# FOUND A CURE!



## Tuco (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm not kidding, I joined specifically for this reason, so I could share this with the rest of you and tell you to pass it around. I cannot assure it will work for everyone, I suppose there's no guarantee that what worked for me will work for the rest of you, all I can tell you is, I suffered with IBS-D for decades, starting at around the age of 15, and believe me, I had it as bad as most of you, thats why I sympathize, I know what its like to live with this dreadful illness and popping Imodium's like candy, and heaven forbid you should forget to take them or run out at the wrong time. BEEN THERE, DONE THAT, ALL OF MY LIFE.

That said, about two years ago I was prescribed Sucralfate (1 GM Tablets - 4 Times Per Day) for an unrelated illness, NOT for my IBS-D, and miraculously my IBS-D was gone. When I say gone, I mean GONE!!! Not like Imodium either, which essentially constipates you and eventually you suffer another serious bout of IBS-D. No, I mean GONE as in, for the first time since I was a kid I am having normal bowel movements again. I had forgotten what it was like to live with normal bowel movements, it was so long ago, but from the moment I started taking the Sucralfate, I am living like a normal person again with normal bowel movements, and have been for over two years, so I know its not a fluke. I've only had about two or three setbacks, and each one was because I got complacent and forgot to take my normal dosage, skipped a day, and then I was reminded what life used to be like before I went on Sucralfate.

Again, I cannot guarantee this will work for everyone. As I said, it wasn't even prescribed too me for IBS, but for an unrelated stomach issue, it just so happens that it cleared my IBS-D and gave me a normal life again.

I DO NOT work for the pharmaceuticals and I would never exploit your illness for personal gain. I reiterate, I myself suffered with this illness for DECADES and I could not in good conscience keep this secret to myself. I could not be so selfish. I know EXACTLY what each and every one of you is going thru, how your lives have in many cases been a living hell, and if this works for you the way it has worked for me, I will sleep well knowing that I shared it with others who suffer with this dreadful disease.

Good luck to you all,

Tuco

PS. I realized a more appropriate title would have been; "FOUND A TREATMENT"

Unfortunately I cannot edit the title and I apologize for not being more accurate.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 3, 2017)

One other thing,

When I said I had a few setbacks because I got complacent, its important to note that I never had a setback because I forgot to take one dosage, or even two for that matter. I take 4 tablets per day, approximately every six hours, but occasionally I forget and wind up taking three, every 8 hours, and thats never been a problem. Taking two in a day, every 12 hours might be pushing it. I've done that too and could feel those old cramps creeping back, but the few setbacks I had occurred because I missed an entire day, not a dosage or two. Just wanted to be clear about that.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting and glad to hear your results!

Doing some research Sucralfate is an antacid and the most common side-effect is constipation.


----------



## Missi (Mar 28, 2015)

PD85 said:


> Interesting and glad to hear your results!
> 
> Doing some research Sucralfate is an antacid and the most common side-effect is constipation.


Makes sense then!


----------



## Tuco (Feb 3, 2017)

I have to reiterate, constipation is NOT the result I've achieved. I know what that feel like from decades of taking Imodium's. My result is a normal bowel movement, approximately one every day, one normal bowel movement per day on average. Again, for the first time since childhood I am leading a normal life again.

I highly recommend that you all give it a try. If it works for you you'll know quickly. It started working for me the first week.

Good luck.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tuco said:


> I have to reiterate, constipation is NOT the result I've achieved. I know what that feel like from decades of taking Imodium's. My result is a normal bowel movement, approximately one every day, one normal bowel movement per day on average. Again, for the first time since childhood I am leading a normal life again.
> 
> I highly recommend that you all give it a try. If it works for you you'll know quickly. It started working for me the first week.
> 
> Good luck.


Don't worry we were not saying you are constipated or that the medication will constipate you.

By the way, around the IBS-D boards, constipation is a POSITIVE word haha!

Usually when a medication has "constipation" listed as a side-effect, it has us with IBS-D licking our chops!

The desired outcome of a "constipating" medication is exactly what you have acheived, 1 BM per day.

Where as a normal person would get constipated, for us with IBS-D it simply balances our overactive bowels.

Hope this helps clear confusion.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I have taken Sucralfate suspension before. I took 2 spoonful 3times daily it helped me from my diarrhea side But could not help my abdominal pain.I used it only for four days. Will i give it an another try


----------



## GreenerAnd (Feb 5, 2017)

Try Ondansetron,

Instead of treating the effects of the IBS, this wonder drug (been around for 30 years as a treatment for cancer patient sickness) altered the way my serotonin levels communicate with my bowel.

Essentially by reducing the amount of serotonin my body is excreting it completely cured my IBS and my life has never been better. It is a tad expensive so its better if you have insurance or some sort of coverage. I went to my walk in clinic here in Canada to get it.


----------



## leon2 (Feb 11, 2017)

Is this the product?

http://www.schickersunichem.co.nz/buy-zofran-in-nz.html


----------



## ormaman333 (Jan 21, 2017)

Glad your condition has improved


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

It's great to hear you have found success. Are there any long term side affects from this ?


----------



## daysfan17 (Sep 27, 2017)

Does this help with cramps? I have IBS-C.... Seriously looking for some magic pill for the cramps part


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow, this looks interesting. It looks like it's an very productive day for me today as I learn really a lot of new things  First I read about applying a Kratom that has helped already for several forum members and I know I have found another cure. I gotta say, that for most of my life I was rather extremely skeptical towards things like this. I mean, if it really had such a great effects, why wouldn't more people talk about it? Why wouldn't doctors say anything about it? Now I understand I guess. It's all dependent on a person - as we are all different, we all have different kind of issues, even though they appear to be the same, they are slightly different thus other things may help for one, but not for another, although sharing all those tips is definitely helpful. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Beardsley (Oct 9, 2017)

Tuco,now you are cured for 2 years?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

This pubmed article seems to think that many diseases are cureable with sucralfate. I am inclined to try it!

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23265358

EDIT: It turns out this study was done using high-potency sucralfate which is different and not usually used internally. It is know as sucralfate malate and sold under the brand names Orafate and ProThelial.

Here is another study involving it: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0016508514609276?via%3Dihub


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I tried generic sucralfate and after 2 doses I had an IBS attack that lasted about 2 days. I am highly controlled with my diet and such so I believe it was the sucralfate. It also gave me a strange sensation in my chest and a bit of burping. It reminded me of times I've taken too much or pepto bismol or too many tums.


----------



## leon2 (Feb 11, 2017)

Have any symptoms come back???


----------

